# Nipples after heat?



## iglinska1 (May 10, 2010)

Hello,
Koda has just had her first heat, it ended about 2 weeks ago, her private area is still swollen, and her nipples are too. I was waiting to get her fixed after the first heat, she is a year and a month old. I am 99.9% certain that she did not come in contact with another male, the .1% comes from her swelling. I looked it up and it told me swelling was common, but how much. I don't want to fix her now because of the swelling. Anyone know what I should do?
-Iza


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Zoe's last 2 nipples are terribly engorged after every heat for weeks. I took her in the first time because I thought she may be experiencing a false pregnancy but the vet said no way wait it out and don't touch them or they will produce more milk. Sure enough it went away on it's own


----------



## iglinska1 (May 10, 2010)

MILK oh gosh, havent seen milk yet...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I would wait three months after your heat cycle ends. That way, everything should be shrunk and she will be even older -- closer to full grown. Also, you might consider while she is under anesthetic to have her hips and elbows x-rayed.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh she doesn't secrete it just the last two nipples fill up at the bottom producing an inch size sac of milk in the nipple,lol We cone her so she can't lick them and encourage production and in about 2-3 weeks it goes away all on it's own!!


----------



## iglinska1 (May 10, 2010)

oh no... gosh i looked same thing!!!! thanks for the help. Yeah I heard it was good to wait till about 2-3 months after the first heat, I just didn't think they got so big, always worrying. I am not planning on breeding her, would a hip and elbow x-ray still be necessary, its just costly, I'm just a college student.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If you were planning on spaying, you are not planning on breeding I would suspect. No, hip and elbow x-rays are not necessary, but part of the cost of x-rays is the cost of sedation. So if you were planning on x-raying, it might be a good time. Especially being in the middle of the inactive part of the bitch's cycle -- yeah stuff loosens up due to the hormones and stuff So three months after heat is actually a good time to x-ray.

x-rays are important if you want to make an agility competitor, schutzhund competitor, SAR dog, police dog, and of course if you want to breed. It is also good info to have so that if there is a possible issue, you can start now with supplementing and you might adjust what you intend to do with the pup -- not train for major jumping, agility, etc. 

It was just a thought. If you do not have the money, then you cannot do it.


----------



## JesseJade (Feb 15, 2020)

Umm hips and elbows are ABSOLUTELY important weather or not you breed. German Shepherd are prone to hip and elbow issues and it’s better to know in advance then to be surprised and have your dog suffering


----------

